# My first Audi



## Malkierie504 (Oct 6, 2007)

*The Joys of owning a 15yr old A6 2.7tt!*

So my neighbor finally caved & sold me their 2003 A6 2.7. I've been trying you scour the forums for info but anything folks can point me to would be appreciated. My other car is a 01 12v vr6 GTI that I well be building into a daily driver track car. My plan for this is commuter /road trip/ reliable but fun. I like things being rebuilt to be reliable & bullet proof.


----------



## Malkierie504 (Oct 6, 2007)

*well i bought the thing*

So i now have an '03 A6 2.7t. putting together the list of fixes it's gonna need. common problems? anyone care to chime in on. i'm hoping to do an rs4 spec upgrade to the engine once i've sorted all the mtc issues. So far though i've just been enjoying the sound of the engine as i get on it when i'm on trhe highway going to work.  hopefully i'll have some advice thrown i here.


----------



## Malkierie504 (Oct 6, 2007)

*1 month in!*

ok so it looks like I'm having all the usual problems for this car. The transmissions keeps locking up where the area with the drive letters go black with a red background highlighting all of the letter, when cold the transmission takes a long time to shift though slightly less under harder acceleration, the turbos are blowing some oil through them with it collecting at the bottom of the intercooler and weeping through the boost hoses, the bank 1 camshaft timing actuator code p0010 is present, the FIS screen is dying when it gets warm, the sunroof jammed. I'm forgetting some things I'm sure but those are the big ones. Can anyone give some feed back on doing timing belt, water pump, & cam timing adjusters. what has to be replaced vs what doesn't.


----------



## badseedjr (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey, I also just got my first Audi. I got a 2002 A6 with the 4.2 V8 in it. I have to do the timing belt and all that behind it before it's up and running. I'll stay tuned to your thread just to see what happens! I"ll share my experiences as well.


----------

